# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  ειδη καρδερινας!!

## stefos

Προτείνω στην Ο.Δ να μαζευτούν πληροφορίες για όλα τα ειδη καρδερινας και ειδικότερα γαι αυτά που εκτρέφονται στην Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο!! 
Με αυτό τον τρόπο  μαθαίνουν  νεουσερχομενοι στον χώρο της καρδερινας αλλά βοηθιουνται και οι παλιότεροι.
Οι πληροφορίες τέλος ,γνώμη μου  ειναι να γίνουν και υπομνημα!!

----------

